# How to do start forum posting



## careyjesus (Dec 14, 2011)

suggest me to start forum posting.


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Start forum posting (just a suggestion)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

click the green box that says + reply to thread!!!

Couldnt be much simpler


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

But first, whats your diet like?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

and......how long have you been training?


----------



## LQQK (Dec 9, 2011)

I wonder if I am the only one wondering how this managed to get authorised by mods, considering there is no valid question or reason to the post.

Or maybe I am missing a secret question written between the lines?

*Is confused - pretty sure the 48 hours awake, ill, is not helping*


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

LQQK said:


> I wonder if I am the only one wondering how this managed to get authorised by mods, considering there is no valid question or reason to the post.
> 
> Or maybe I am missing a secret question written between the lines?
> 
> *Is confused - pretty sure the 48 hours awake, ill, is not helping*


Yes you are the only 1 wondering

Whats your stats?

Whats your goals?

Whats your question (apart from how do you post)?


----------

